# Futuristic City



## Horicolonoma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Human desintegration*

Only through the past one can get knowledge about the future....

First as neanderthaler we used our hands and teeth very extensively...we hunted and we had a good shaped body...

nowadays we don't need our body anymore...
I am a guide and today I guided some young people of 16 years old. They where so tired of doing just like 200 stairs! If someone from stone age needed to do this then he will ask: "what stairs?", "I am not tired at all"
I heard stories that people in constructing a building had to take large loads to upper floors using scaffolds...now we use cranes etc.

So, techniques have gave us the ability to let our body at rest and to make it lazy too...so our muscles have decreased in size, our teeth, etc....

Now, with the ability of second life we even don't have to move anymore to the outside world, we can just be in it with our computer....So our body gets less and less important...
I've heard about an experiment in which a monkey can play a game with his hands. Scientists have put electronics in his brain so his brain is connected with a robot arm playing the game. After a while the monkey gave impulses to the robot just by thinking what the robot should do. Afer a while he didn't use his hands anymore but only the robotarm and his brain. 
I saw another video showing a pigeon being controlled with a remote control and some electronics in his brain. 

So eventually only our heads will be the only thing left. We will live in a virtual world, we will get only impulses through our brain. You can compare it with presidant Nixon in Futurama. We won't have a body anymore, but we will be connected with all kinds of machinery to help us. 
So we will live extremely dense (around 1 m³/person) in very large blocks connected on virtual worlds.

Of course I wouldn't like to live like that bacause it will be a very dangerous situation


----------



## Horicolonoma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Monkey arm experiment*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-cpcoIJbOU
check this link


----------

